# The Inititation Well, in Sintra, Portugal



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

Wow.....:thumbsup:


----------



## JD3lta (Nov 22, 2009)

Wow that is a big stone masonry hole there is a stone work everywhere where did you find such a picture.. 360 retaing not including waljs arches and ceilings


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

I've been messing around on Pinterest and Houzz lately. This was on Pinterest: 

http://pinterest.com/billpearnmason/bill-pearn-masonry/

Houzz has cool stuff but not the massive historic stuff like this. I just think it's amazing to imagine the guys building these things. The cathedrals too. Good stuff! :thumbsup:

"A journey of rebirth and self discovery is the concept behind the Initiation or Initiatic 

Well at Quinta da Regaleira in Sintra.

The 27 metre deep well, resembles an inverted tower, and depending on the direction you choose, either a journey down into the depths of the earth, or a climb out of the darkness into the light, the journey through the earth is like a rebirth through mother natures womb, from where all things come and where one day all shall return."

http://www.amazfacts.com/2012/02/initiation-well-in-town-of-sintra.html


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Somone will repoint that with a portland based mortar and the whole thing will come crashing down....


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

AmeliaP said:


> "A journey of rebirth and self discovery is the concept behind the Initiation or Initiatic
> l[/URL]




I visited the temple of Abydos in Egypt when I was there. It had an Initiatic "water experience" which also was a "journey of rebirth" .Thank you for sharing !


Here are some pics. of the Temple of Abydos.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abydos,_Egypt


----------

